# $80 Caribbean, Seriously, This Time I Mean It.



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thank you for being patient. These photos are still not what I had hoped for but you can at least get a good idea.

Anywaze, hope you dig em.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Great looking watch and well done for getting the pictures up.

$80?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Well done on uploading your pics. Great watch too.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks great, thanks for persevering


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks for your patience, help and encouragement guys. You make this a great forum.

Now then, anybody have any idea what the hell it is?

It doesn't have any makers mark aside from the fish logo which I've seen on virtually every Caribbean out there.

Could it be a straight Jenny or some kind of test edition? Was there a watch company _called_ Caribbean?

All I really know about it is that its a European model (25 jewels) and the guy who sold it to me dove in the Red Sea with it (cool, huh?).

Maybe DaveE has some insight. He seems to pretty much be The Man when it comes to these.

Ya out there Dave? 

-meow


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

What a great result for $80 :thumbsup:


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

PhilM said:


> What a great result for $80 :thumbsup:


I about fell over when I found it... or should I say, it found me


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm assuming you haven't seen this in Dave's thread?

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=17722



> *Here's some very interesting info. about the purported relationship between O&W and Jenny by Peter at watchuseek:*
> 
> "Jenny Caribbean is a dive watch but is also significant as a vintage watch. Jenny appears to have made watches for only about 10 years from the early 60's to the early 70's and they are accordingly rare and sought after.
> 
> ...


----------



## meow (Jan 26, 2008)

Well, considering that information, particularly about the case styles, I have to deduce its a Jenny. Perhaps its an early version of that case style.

-meow


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Great find for $80.  Looking at the pictures, I would agree that it's probably a Jenny Caribbean with a ref. 706 case.


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Congratulations

I think it's a Jenny, the sign in the back case look like Jenny's watch

A Jenny for only 80$, lucky boy.....

It's a great watch, nice vintage one .....


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice watch and for only $80


----------



## river rat (Nov 14, 2008)

It's a Doxa here is there web site you will see the fish but these are there new ones good catch on that diver.

http://www.doxawatches.com/collection.htm


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Great find. Great watch. Very envious. Well done. :good:

I speak. In short sentences. Today. For some reason. :dntknw:


----------



## ALFA-Watch (Jan 11, 2007)

very very nice...80$...very very...


----------

